# I'm drawing bettas! :)



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm making betta fish drawings! Two slots at a time so things don't get out of control. I'll try to get it to you in less than three days.  All I need is a photo of your betta and his/her name. Here's a drawing I made of bubbles.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Dangerous


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ooh he looks fun to draw! I'll get started on him.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's Dangerous! Sorry he's not the best. I'm pretty beginner at using the drawing app on my tablet.  If you'd like me to make any changes I can.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Both two slots are open! Anybody else want one?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Can you draw Mufasa? He's an orange HM.

What app are you using? Line Brush is a good one, simple and effective.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

He's super cute!! Thanks!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok I'll get started on Musafa. He's so pretty! I've never seen an orange betta before.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's musafa.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Oops I spelled his name wrong. I'll fix it.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

there ya go.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Both two slots are open!!


----------



## Kingcrimson (Sep 3, 2015)

Could you draw Caesar please?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Caesar is really pretty!

Thank you bubbles!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ooh Ceasar is so pretty! I'll get started on him. ☺


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Woah Kingcrimson! Ceasar is GORGEOUS!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's Caesar! Sorry it doesn't look exactly like him. Both two slots are now open!!


----------



## Kingcrimson (Sep 3, 2015)

BubblesTheBlueBetta said:


> Here's Caesar! Sorry it doesn't look exactly like him. Both two slots are now open!!


Thanks for the drawing! I hope you don't mind that I drew Bubbles for you.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh that's so cute! Thank you! I'll hang it up over my tank!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Both slots are open!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Storm? Blue Metalic Plakat


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ooh he's so pretty! I'll get started on him.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Great!! I can't wait!


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

What about making my betta? fwago, he's my profile pic.

thanks


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

No more slots open!!! 
1. DangerousAngel
2. BettaFire682

I promise I'll try my best to get them finished soon! School has kept me super busy! I'm super sorry!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sure thing! :-D


----------

